# Hopefully a good diet finally?



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Just wanna post up what i will be eating now after every1s help (thank you) and just wanna check that it a: will be enough and b: its good fats etc.

Meal 1: porriage with banana

Meal 2: pasta with some beef or just sometimes just plain pasta

Then ill train for 30mins.

A protein shake 5mins after training (blending up 2-3 eggs in it).

Meal 4: jacket potato and beans

Meal 5: chicken & rice

Then last meal around 9ish, sandwich (turkey or cheese) on whole grain bread with bertolli butter with some nuts on the side.

Then a protein shake before bed without eggs this time.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jazzyjazzyjazzy said:


> Just wanna post up what i will be eating now after every1s help (thank you) and just wanna check that it a: will be enough and b: its good fats etc.
> 
> Meal 1: porriage with banana Lackin in protein...add shake or eggs here
> 
> ...


Hope this helps...


----------



## Peter V (May 27, 2009)

I'd add some protein to meal 1 and 4, and probably increase fats overall. How many calories does this work out to? Remember you should be eating 500-1000 calories over your maintenance to bulk.


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok maybe this is better. ( i am bulking by the way, and wanting to bulk big)

Meal 1: porriage with banana and shake with 2 eggs

Meal 2: big plate full of pasta and beef

Then ill train for 30mins.

A protein shake 5mins after training (blending up 2-3 eggs in it).

Meal 4: jacket potato and beans with a haddock fillet

Meal 5: chicken & rice with 2 slices of bread with bertoilli butter

Then last meal around 9ish, sandwich (turkey or cottage cheese) on whole grain bread with bertolli butter with some nuts on the side.

Then a protein shake before bed without eggs this time.


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Im also going to change my current shake for something called Mammoth 2500? that i heard is better.

Also with not drinking coke and fizzy drinks now, changing that for water or milk.

And also (hope your not eating lol, but since i have been eating better i am pooing alot less, i used to go 2-3times a day and now its just once) does that mean good? or is that nothing?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

Its basically a really poor protein shake with a load of carbs (maltodextrin). It is basically sugar and a small amount of Protein. The calories are coming from the fact that you have to consume so much, plus alot of the calories are empty cals which will mean gaining more fat than muscle. At the recommended dose, a 4.4kg tub will only last just over 9 days. I have seen it advertised for £22 for 2.2kg(5lbs). 5lbs of a good quality weight gainer such as myprotein, physeo, reflex or even PhD would cost you roughly the same. These brands are usually made of whey protein only and not the crappy milk and egg white blend that is found in Mammoth. They will all be roughly the same and cost the same, but if you use on of the brands recommended above instead, you will be getting a much better product.

I used this product when i first started out, its great tasting (done to the amount of sugar) doesnt mix very well, and isnt as cheap as it initially seems!

Im no expert on this kind of thing, but its my opinion and info ive read or been given on it.


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Maybe this... ?

http://www.bodyactive-online.co.uk/Shopping/PdInterActive-Mammoth.asp


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Good posts by shorty and sayyed. The original diet's sh1t mate, what have you been reading?

Fcuk weight gainers off, just make your own MRP shakes. Here's the meal plan I'm currently using:

Meal 1

30g whey, creatine, glutamine

Meal 2 (30 mins later)

2 slices toast

6 egg whites, 2 yolks

1 banana

Meal 3

75g oats

35g protein blend

10g olive oil

Meal 4

75g pasta

50g soya mince

10g olive oil

Train

Meal 5 - PWO

60g dextrose

30g whey

creatine, glutamine

Meal 6 - PPWO

75g pasta

50g soya mince

10g olive oil

Meal 7

75g oats

35g protein blend

10g olive oil

Meal 8

250g cottage cheese

30g peanut butter

Calories to be increased as and when. The meals with oats in are shakes - just blend up oats, protein powder, olive oil and fruit, milk etc and you've got a far superior weight gainer.


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

http://www.bodyactive-online.co.uk/Shopping/PdChemical-ProMass.asp

Ive seen this recommended alot on this site, never used it personally! But from doing a side by side comparison of the 2 I would opt for the CNP, a better blend of quality proteins, both whey and casein!

A little bit more expensive but IMO would be worth it. With the CNP you get 45 servings and only 18/19 in the critical mass. Both have very similar amounts of calories aswell


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

AlasTTTair said:


> Good posts by shorty and sayyed. The original diet's sh1t mate, what have you been reading?
> 
> Fcuk weight gainers off, just make your own MRP shakes. Here's the meal plan I'm currently using:
> 
> ...


Wow thats a big and good diet lol... where can i get olive oil? you mean its a liquid to drink/eat pure on a spoon kinda thing?


----------



## Shorty1002 (Mar 17, 2009)

blend/mix the olive oil in with your shake! just your regular off the shelf olive oil (used for cooking)


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Ahhhh i see, thanks people!


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

What is so good about oilive oil then?


----------



## Rossy Balboa (Nov 6, 2008)

jazzyjazzyjazzy said:


> What is so good about oilive oil then?


Full of good fats...


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

So all these good fats will wack on weight even tho i have a fast mataboilsum?!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm banging my head on the wall here!

Where's the fruit and veg in your suggestion guys? It's as important as anything in your ****nal.


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

jazzyjazzyjazzy said:


> So all these good fats will wack on weight even tho i have a fast mataboilsum?!


Yup, I find for me, cus of my training, I burn alot of calories, carbs and protein alone wont hack it, lots of good fats also helps, think of it like this, 1g of carbs is 4kcal, 1g of protein is 4kcal, now 1g of fat is 9kcal, so extra fats (From good healthy sources) will add alot of calories to your diet, in turn means weight gain...


----------



## Seyyed-Merat (Sep 1, 2007)

Lloyd DA said:


> I'm banging my head on the wall here!
> 
> Where's the fruit and veg in your suggestion guys? It's as important as anything in your ****nal.


ahh...yes.... :whistling:


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Seyyed said:


> Yup, I find for me, cus of my training, I burn alot of calories, carbs and protein alone wont hack it, lots of good fats also helps, think of it like this, 1g of carbs is 4kcal, 1g of protein is 4kcal, now 1g of fat is 9kcal, so extra fats (From good healthy sources) will add alot of calories to your diet, in turn means weight gain...


Ah now i get it, i am very slow when it comes to understanding food im sorry.

Well i tryed peanut butter for the 1st time tonight lol.


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

And dont worry i normally do add veg and i like alot of pineapple


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

Lloyd DA said:


> I'm banging my head on the wall here!
> 
> Where's the fruit and veg in your suggestion guys? It's as important as anything in your ****nal.


In terms of what mate? Not for gaining mass it's not. I've never once seen Ronnie Coleman eat a vegetable; in fact, he goes out of his way not too. Not that I'm trying to copy Ronnie, it's just that I can't be ar5ed to cook veg as I don't have the best cooking facilities atm. I take plenty of vitamins, minerals, EFAs etc, but you think missing my 200g broccoli a day will mean I can't gain?


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Its working! Its working!

ive gone from 9st-13 and weighed myself this morning and i am 10st 4.

Are these the kinda gains i should be expecting?


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/food-diet-nutrition-info/35997-how-grow-work-home-guide.html

Bulking bible.


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

not this guy again? did you not pay attention to anything anyone else has said on the other, very similar, threads you've started? http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/steroid-testosterone-information/79835-gain-weight-2.html what happened to following the diet plan that Douglas wrote out that you said you were "FORSURE going to eat exactly what you have written."?

I really wouldn't waste your time on this lad, it goes in one ear and out the other.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> In terms of what mate? Not for gaining mass it's not. I've never once seen Ronnie Coleman eat a vegetable; in fact, he goes out of his way not too. Not that I'm trying to copy Ronnie, it's just that I can't be ar5ed to cook veg as I don't have the best cooking facilities atm. I take plenty of vitamins, minerals, EFAs etc, but you think missing my 200g broccoli a day will mean I can't gain?


Yet you'll take vitamin and mineral pills which haven't even been proved if they

make a tad of difference to anything, whislt boiling a bit of veg for 10 mins is too hard??

Tad confusing signals I'm getting there

A RC quote to a question from a newby taken from his own website:

To add strength and mass, try to *consume four to six meals a day*. Choose from a variety of food groups at mealtime. Try to include lots of potatoes, rice, pasta, fruits and *vegetables*

Maybe you weren't with him that day


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

God said:


> Didn't realise this was the same guy  Well the information is there if he wants to listen. http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/gaining-weight/73583-gaining-weight-newbies.html?highlight=weight+newbies


yeah read that, was v good and easy to understand for newbies


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

What am i doing wrong lol?

Im eating the following:

10am porriage or wheatbix +banana

11:30 3-4 eggs on brown bread and a spoon of oilive oil

12:30 protien shake and banana with oilve oil

14:00 mackeral on brown bread and banana

17.00 cod/haddock fillet

19.00 protien shake with oilve oil

last meal: 20.30-21.00 turkey/chicken sandwich and banana


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

jazzyjazzyjazzy said:


> What am i doing wrong lol?
> 
> Im eating the following:
> 
> ...


well to start you aren't getting protein in until 11.30, so like 14ish hours without any protein.

in fact, i don't know why i'm replying.

good luck and have fun struggling


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

ok thanks


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Find it hard to eat when im sleeping


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

tel3563 said:


> Yet you'll take vitamin and mineral pills which haven't even been proved if they
> 
> make a tad of difference to anything, whislt boiling a bit of veg for 10 mins is too hard??
> 
> ...


Sorry to confuse you. What do you mean vits and minerals haven't been proven? Proven for what? Surely the reason people eat veg is, among other things, for the nutrients they contain. I'm not saying veg aren't important for overall health; I'm just saying I'm doubtful they're of any direct benefit for gaining mass. Like I said, Ronnie doesn't eat vegetables, regardless of what you say he preaches.


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

So im doing so so wrong even tho putting on like 5 pounds in 8 days?!


----------



## DNC (Jan 8, 2009)

jazzyjazzyjazzy said:


> Find it hard to eat when im sleeping


That sort of reply won't get you anywhere mate!!!!!!!

Leonface meant when you wake up you are still leaving it a few hours before any protein is consumed.


----------



## TH0R (Aug 15, 2007)

AlasTTTair said:


> Sorry to confuse you. What do you mean vits and minerals haven't been proven? Proven for what? Surely the reason people eat veg is, among other things, for the nutrients they contain. I'm not saying veg aren't important for overall health; I'm just saying I'm doubtful they're of any direct benefit for gaining mass. Like I said, Ronnie doesn't eat vegetables, regardless of what you say he preaches.


I mean that taking vits and minerals in tablet form we still don't know if our

bodies process the nutrients as if they were gleaned from food, they may just pass

straight through us, where as eating veg, as long as its not too tiresome for you

we are guaranteed to receive them there nutrients:thumbup1:

Why would it make you feel better if RC didn't eat vegies, do you think you have

the same genetics (probably 1 in a billion). Why not compare yourself to Jay Cutler

who's diet is super clean and he eats mountains of veg

Its a joke comparing anything them guys do to what you/we do, there super human

ffs, bears absolutely no relevance to the OP's post, he's a newbie trainer who

needs his veg or he wont end up with Popeye's arms

Even Ronnie knows that which is why Ronnie says "eat your veg":thumbup1:


----------



## leonface (May 10, 2009)

tel3563 said:


> I mean that taking vits and minerals in tablet form we still don't know if our
> 
> bodies process the nutrients as if they were gleaned from food, they may just pass
> 
> ...


----------



## jazzyjazzyjazzy (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok im sorry for being scarky...


----------

